# Rolling Relics S.F. ride July 30th



## slick

Well, it's that time of year again. I've been on vacation for the past few years... along with the rest of the nation. So, without further adieu, dust off your bikes. Air up those flat tires, and service those hubs so you have brakes and join us for the 11th annual San Francisco ride on Saturday, July 30th. 

We will meet up at the Hi Dive bar next to Red's Java House on the Embarcadero under the Bay Bridge at 9am and leave at 10am. Parking is available in the lot right next to Red's Java House for $10 for all day. Our first stop is lunch at Fisherman's Wharf which is a 15 minute ride away from the starting point, so eat breakfast early or save your appetite for lunch. Afterwards we will ride to the Palace of Fine arts for photos, then to the Golden Gate bridge, across it, and back to our meeting spot. 

So get your bikes cleaned up, serviced, and ready to roll. We will see you then. 

Btw, I still have Rolling Relics tshirts available for $25 each. So chime in if you'd like one. Thanks


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I’ll take a large size shirt for the ride! Looking forward.


----------



## kreika

Let’s get ready to shoulder check some spando kooks!


----------



## mrg

kreika said:


> Let’s get ready to shoulder check some spando kooks!
> 
> View attachment 1658932



ON YOU LEFT!!!😬


----------



## slick

Who's ready?


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Heck yeah! Bikes are greased up/aired up ready to roll-weather looks great!


----------



## gkeep

The cool breezy bay is waiting for the cool cats and kittens to show up and roll! (yesterday morning ride, today looked pretty much the same at 7am. It's good to be retired. 😀 )


----------



## slick

Actress Jane Wyatt is assuring us that the bridge will be completed on time for the ride, even if the crew has to work all nighters to pull off the feat.....


----------



## PlasticNerd

Great ride with lots of awesome photo opps!! Can’t wait!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

kreika said:


> Let’s get ready to shoulder check some spando kooks!



🙂


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## slick

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I will never understand the hatred of cyclists by vintage bike people. cyclists are not bothered by people riding slow on 50 pound bikes, why should you be bothered by them?
> 
> it baffles the mind.




Well, unfortunately every year we have had very rude comments made and problems from road bike guys. One year one of them came flying at us from opposite direction on the bridge and clipped one of the girls on the ride, knocking her over and continued on. We chased said cyclist down and he continued to pedal faster when he saw us gaining on him. Another time we had a guy blowing a whistle while speeding across the bridge. If they want to do speed trials, they should use the bridge at night when less cyclists and tourists are around. Why pick the busiest place ever to ride as fast as possible like you're in the Tour De France? So until they show us respect, I don't hold much for them either.


----------



## kreika

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I will never understand the hatred of cyclists by vintage bike people. cyclists are not bothered by people riding slow on 50 pound bikes, why should you be bothered by them?
> 
> it baffles the mind.



Easy to retort! After multiple trips across the Golden Gate on the rides I‘ve been on. The spandex heathen don’t even try to obey the speed limit on the bridge. They’re hostile as they pass you. Screaming at you as they approach. On the ride before last they hit a child that was on our ride. So no, I have no love, and have actual disdain for my spandex wearing bicycle brethren. The bridge is super windy and full of tourists. Slow down! Everywhere else nfg.


----------



## mrg

Well the Sunday Spandex types are the main reason SF split the walking & riding sides of the bridge, unsuspecting tourist were getting mowed down because the had no idea what " ON YOUR LEFT " meant and why it was being screamed at them till Grandma got mowed! "Auf der linken Seite!!"


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Take it from someone who knows about those carbon fiber spandex poopheads..They are scared of vintage steel.I once had an experience, a bunch of us were riding on a closed stretch of a parkway with walkers, joggers, kids,skateboards vintage bicycles and of course the spandex asswipes who think its really cool to think they are going for a world land speed record.
So I pulled over to wait for a few Skidkings to catch up.Clearly there was 15 feet at least of road .So when I saw the Skidkings caught up I started to start up.Well 2 carbon fiber spandex turds apparently saw me ,swerved, lost control hit the curb flew through the air like 2 birds in the wind.Again they had a least 15 feet from me..I rode over to see if the were ok and all they could say was "Why did you pull out if front of us"?..I have 2 notches on my fender of my 37 Ba67..


----------



## mrg

Just to clarify poophead is a official Cabe edit!😏 and not the chosen term for those $h!t heads!


----------



## slick

The artist that created Cupid's Span, (the bow and arrow behind my Airflow) Claes Oldenburg has passed away at the age of 93 yesterday. It is a great spot for photos. 

Some of the rarest bikes you have ever seen show up for this ride, so bring your eye candy for all to see and drool over. We are a week and a half away. It feels like forever.


----------



## Eddie_Boy

@slick, count us in. Wife and I with some friends will be there. Looking forward to this  gathering.


----------



## ian

Mabuhay said:


> @slick, count us in. Wife and I with some friends will be there. Looking forward to this  gathering.
> 
> View attachment 1665892



Hey Eddie. Gonna ride the Rollfast??


----------



## mrg

2018!


----------



## Eddie_Boy

ian said:


> Hey Eddie. Gonna ride the Rollfast??



Hi Ian. We rode the Rollfast last year. We plan to bring two different old bikes this year.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Everything lubed-tires aired up, fresh lantern battery, all adjustments (& a few changes)-ready for the ride! Bike is 1938 Schwinn BA170-badged 'Excelsior'


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Looks grate T.,, as always,,question is Are You Ready...see Ya there*


----------



## gkeep

FYI. Prepare for dampness tomorrow. This was the view across the gray bay on this mornings ride and it has not changed much three hours later. We were in SF all day yesterday and never saw the sun. Welcome to July on the Bay...


----------



## slick

It's been triple digits here in the valley. I'll gladly take that weather. Thanks for the update!


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## WetDogGraphix

As they say, "the coldest winter I ever had, was a summer in San Fransisco."


----------



## 1817cent

Looks like alot of fun!  Post some pictures please....


----------



## slick

1817cent said:


> Looks like alot of fun!  Post some pictures please....




It is tons of fun. One of the best rides of the year. The weather is always a toss up in the city. Changes in minutes but well worth it. We usually average about 60 bikes give or take. Lots of rare stuff shows up and all are ridden. I usually don't get a chance to snap too many photos since I lead the ride but I'm sure the rest of the gang will post theirs up. You're more than welcome to join us some time.


----------



## PlasticNerd

I’m all ready!


----------



## mrg

Gunna be a good day!


----------



## PlasticNerd

Getting to be a big group!


----------



## GTs58

PlasticNerd said:


> Getting to be a big group! View attachment 1671832
> View attachment 1671833
> 
> View attachment 1671834
> 
> View attachment 1671835
> 
> View attachment 1671836
> 
> View attachment 1671837
> 
> View attachment 1671838
> 
> View attachment 1671839
> 
> View attachment 1671840




And a High Wheel too! That should be in the lead so no fighting with all the other traffic.   🤣


----------



## gkeep

We’re on the ferry, half hour late but we’ll catch up at Fisherman’s wharf .


----------



## gkeep

Ferry schedule has us running half hour late but we’ll catch up at Pier 45.View attachment 1671842


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## 1439Mike

Thank you for the wonderful pictures!


----------



## 1817cent

Lots of nice bikes and great pictures!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

And Will Clark is getting his number retired today!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

You know what they say...wish I was there ! Have a fun day !!!


----------



## PlasticNerd




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Great 👍 pics !


----------



## fordmike65

A few pics of the ride so far....


----------



## GTs58

Glad to see Mr. Hanna made the ride.  👍 And Sting Ray Dave!


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## sccruiser




----------



## sccruiser




----------



## mr.cycleplane

I am sure I speak for many in saying a 'big attaboy' shout out to Slick/Chris Montoya for putting this year's San Francisco ride together. Awesome assortment of vintage bikes! Great crowd-fun connecting with old friends-new ones too!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Heres some more,,Grate Day ,,Meet up with an ole buddy Eric Zoe,he was spinin 45s and albums,,at stops along the way,,did nt cross the Bridge ,,but did do Lombard and we heated some hubs Enjoy









































*


----------



## mrg

Great day for a bridge to bridge cruise with a side trip to Lombard st but not many good pics from me🙃


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Opps more























*


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Awesome time everyone!


----------



## gkeep

If your on the evil facebook collective look me up, Gary Keep. I was able to load a 50 second video there of everyone rolling into Pier 45 for lunch. The file is 79 mg and I'm to tech challenged to know how to create a small enough file to load here. Maybe one of my kids can help...

Here's a few photos, my wife's are better.


----------



## slick

What a day! I want to thank everyone for coming out. I counted 60 bikes in total. My better half had sciatica issues the last few days and could barely walk when she got out of the van before the ride. I told her just hang out. I didn't want her getting worse. She said, pull out my bike I'm riding! She pushed through and she's actually doing much better now. It was great seeing everyone again. The weather was typical S.F. with fog all day, some drizzle a few times and wind of course but that didn't stop anyone riding. We had a few kids on the ride that handled the trek like champs. My friends Jake and Betthany's son with that 20" Monark stole the show. What a killer bike and great little guy. A bike I've been in love with for the last 15 years or so showed up on the ride. It has eluded me for years. Never knowing who owned it when it popped up on Ebay long ago. It was sold here recently and is now owned by a great friend Rudy. So I finally got to see it in person and drool all day. What a beautiful 1934 Shelby with the planes on the toolbox tank. What a beautiful bike. Maybe someday I'll own her....😉😁 So now that I've rambled on.... thanks again to everyone for a fantastic day. I'm sad its over already. Until next year.....


----------



## Livmojoe

Thanks Chris @slick for hosting another great SF ride.  Super good to see everyone and so many amazing vintage bikes.  The weather is always hit and miss with SF.  The grey skies were good for the Embarcadero and Marina Dist portion of the ride, but turned cold, windy and wet/drizzly for those of us that crossed the GG bridge into Marin.  Felt like like I had taken a shower when I got back.  Always a good time though.  Thanks to everyone that made it out and looking forward to the next one.
BTW, I just clocked the mileage for the ride, and for those that went from Red's Java Hut to the other side of the GG and back, we did about 17.5 miles yesterday.


----------



## fordmike65

So glad we decided to go at the last minute! We always have a great time, see lots of familiar faces and make new friends. The gloomy weather was more than welcome coming from the triple digits of the LA area, so it was a perfect day for a ride. Thank you @slick and all you do to make these memorable rides possible. I was bummed that a few of our bike friends from the bay area couldn't make it, but hoping to ride with them again soon. See you next year!


----------



## kreika

Man O’ man, what a blast! I had so much fun from start to finish! Thank you Chris and everyone that showed! Thank you Tyler for lunch!!!  I have know qualms with the fog. It kept us cool. Just slightly damp on each side as I crossed the GG. Needed some glasses windshield wipers. lol. Everyone was just absolutely tops! The coolest peoples on the planet imho. Can’t wait for next year! Here’s a few pics from my perspective.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

kreika said:


> Man O’ man, what a blast! I had so much fun from start to finish! Thank you Chris and everyone that showed! Thank you Tyler for lunch!!!  I have know qualms with the fog. It kept us cool. Just slightly damp on each side as I crossed the GG. Needed some glasses windshield wipers. lol. Everyone was just absolutely tops! The coolest peoples on the planet imho. Can’t wait for next year! Here’s a few pics from my perspective.
> 
> View attachment 1672445
> 
> View attachment 1672446
> 
> View attachment 1672448
> 
> View attachment 1672449
> 
> View attachment 1672450
> 
> View attachment 1672451
> 
> View attachment 1672452
> 
> View attachment 1672453
> 
> View attachment 1672454
> 
> View attachment 1672455
> 
> View attachment 1672456
> 
> View attachment 1672457
> 
> View attachment 1672458
> 
> View attachment 1672459
> 
> View attachment 1672460
> 
> View attachment 1672461
> 
> View attachment 1672462
> 
> View attachment 1672463
> 
> View attachment 1672464
> 
> View attachment 1672465
> 
> View attachment 1672466
> 
> View attachment 1672467
> 
> View attachment 1672468
> 
> View attachment 1672469



FORD MIKE SIGHTING!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

kreika said:


> Man O’ man, what a blast! I had so much fun from start to finish! Thank you Chris and everyone that showed! Thank you Tyler for lunch!!!  I have know qualms with the fog. It kept us cool. Just slightly damp on each side as I crossed the GG. Needed some glasses windshield wipers. lol. Everyone was just absolutely tops! The coolest peoples on the planet imho. Can’t wait for next year! Here’s a few pics from my perspective.
> 
> View attachment 1672445
> 
> View attachment 1672446
> 
> View attachment 1672448
> 
> View attachment 1672449
> 
> View attachment 1672450
> 
> View attachment 1672451
> 
> View attachment 1672452
> 
> View attachment 1672453
> 
> View attachment 1672454
> 
> View attachment 1672455
> 
> View attachment 1672456
> 
> View attachment 1672457
> 
> View attachment 1672458
> 
> View attachment 1672459
> 
> View attachment 1672460
> 
> View attachment 1672461
> 
> View attachment 1672462
> 
> View attachment 1672463
> 
> View attachment 1672464
> 
> View attachment 1672465
> 
> View attachment 1672466
> 
> View attachment 1672467
> 
> View attachment 1672468
> 
> View attachment 1672469



BRIAN H SIGHTING !


----------



## jacob9795

Thanks Chris for organizing the ride! We had a blast and my son kept up with all the big guys on his little 20 inch!


----------



## gkeep

slick said:


> What a day! I want to thank everyone for coming out. I counted 60 bikes in total. My better half had sciatica issues the last few days and could barely walk when she got out of the van before the ride. I told her just hang out. I didn't want her getting worse. She said, pull out my bike I'm riding! She pushed through and she's actually doing much better now. It was great seeing everyone again. The weather was typical S.F. with fog all day, some drizzle a few times and wind of course but that didn't stop anyone riding. We had a few kids on the ride that handled the trek like champs. My friends Jake and Betthany's son with that 20" Monark stole the show. What a killer bike and great little guy. A bike I've been in love with for the last 15 years or so showed up on the ride. It has eluded me for years. Never knowing who owned it when it popped up on Ebay long ago. It was sold here recently and is now owned by a great friend Rudy. So I finally got to see it in person and drool all day. What a beautiful 1934 Shelby with the planes on the toolbox tank. What a beautiful bike. Maybe someday I'll own her....😉😁 So now that I've rambled on.... thanks again to everyone for a fantastic day. I'm sad its over already. Until next year.....



It was a fantastic day despite the weather! Thanks so much for pulling it together again! Here is the video I shot of everyone coming into Pier 45 for the lunch stop. (my first time putting something on Youtube seems to have worked)




.


----------



## 1817cent

That 2 tone red Excelsior Motorbike is A+ A+ A+ A+!  Very nice indeed...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> FORD MIKE SIGHTING!



Woops! I forgot to mention the grand poopah...A SLICK SIGHTING!


----------



## Bryan S

Had a great time, thanks again Chris for putting the ride together.


----------



## Bryan S

That’s it for pics


----------



## volksboy57

What a great turnout! Next time I'll be better prepared. It was great seeing everyone!


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Great images fellas.  Great support for this killer annual gathering.

Just like a few mentioned here, living in the central valley, we, especially my wife, welcome the typical summer SF weather. What a blast we had, so much fun. Parked 4 miles away in the Marina Greens, riding to Red’s, we were wet from drizzle most of the way. There are always so many cool and brilliant bikes on this ride, and I enjoy seeing them all. I really dig the different ways of how the owners personalize their vintage ride. And though the bikes were the showcase of the day, for me it’s talking with the owners and meeting new folks that makes these gathering special; the vintage rides become secondary. Thanks Chris @slick for putting on another very successful and great SF Ride. Incredible fun day for me and my wife. We look forward to the next one.

I also want to give a shout out to a few members here. As we were close, or even ready, to leave Red’s Java House, someone pointed out a bike with a front flat tire. My wife comes up to me quickly while I was talking with the guys on the other side and says, “Love, you got a flat tire.” This of course after showing Chris @kreika  earlier, about the old Carlisle Lightning Darts that I was using on my ride. I think he had this look like really, you’re riding with these tires? Yeah I know…I have been told many times, and as stubborn as I am, I kept them on. I go straight to John, @Livmojoe, and say, “John, can I get that Carlisle tire you brought for me? I got a flat.” So he goes and retrieves the tire and his pump. I take my jacket off, place on the floor. Why, to protect my ratty leather saddle like it’s going to make a difference, and turned my bike upside. “I have a new tube,” I said. “I carry one in my pack.” While John walks to his car, we have members helping. Actually Gary Quail takes over, well because that’s what he does when it comes to wheels. Gary @PlasticNerd helps out and even Chris, our host leader, comes over, too to check on us, and gives us a hand. Dig this group.  Luckily it was the front tire and everyone was patiently waiting for us. Though I can't see him, I can picture Tyler @mr.cycleplane shaking his head. Remind you this was the Lightning Dart tire that I had repaired and stitched.   I felt so bad, because we were already behind schedule. John comes back with the tire, and someone notices the tire won’t work, and it’s because this Carlisle Lightning Dart is not a 26” tire. Mike @fordmike65 comes by and tells us that he has a tire I can use. I insisted that I would just replace the tube, but everyone advised me to just use the new tire. So that’s what we did, installed a new John’s chain tread tire and the rest of the day was glorious.

As much as you prepare for a gathering and ride like this, something happens and just like that your day is done. A huge thanks to Mike. Appreicate you. I am very grateful for being part of this community, meeting new CABErs for the first time like Mike @fordmike65, Bryan @Bryan S, @tryder, and Chris @kreika, and the rest of the members that attended. Eddie & Mercedes




Buddy Ed as we ride from Marina Greens to Red's Java


----------



## Eddie_Boy

More pictures of the day.








@RUDY CONTRATTI's killer Shelby built 












Contrasting Schwinn Motorbikes




@sccruiser and his Cycle Truck







If you look closely, you can see Schwinn 








Mr. Quail green '46 Schwinn.  Rides incredibly smooth. 








Really nice '38 red Motorbike with that floating saddle in the background




Mi Amor








Panoramic view on top of Heart Attack hill




Three '36 Schwinn bikes




A couple of sweet DBRs








@kreika 




@mrg


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

great turnout, sorry I missed it.


----------



## island schwinn

I didn't take many pics as usual, but did get this one pic that got photobombed  by none other than Defender Duck. Alcatraz in the background once you get past that smiley face.


----------



## tryder

Thanks for putting on another great Rolling Relics Ride Chris.
We all had a super fun time riding & hanging out & checking out each other's killer vintage rides.


----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## jacob9795

kreika said:


> Man O’ man, what a blast! I had so much fun from start to finish! Thank you Chris and everyone that showed! Thank you Tyler for lunch!!!  I have know qualms with the fog. It kept us cool. Just slightly damp on each side as I crossed the GG. Needed some glasses windshield wipers. lol. Everyone was just absolutely tops! The coolest peoples on the planet imho. Can’t wait for next year! Here’s a few pics from my perspective.
> 
> View attachment 1672445
> 
> View attachment 1672446
> 
> View attachment 1672448
> 
> View attachment 1672449
> 
> View attachment 1672450
> 
> View attachment 1672451
> 
> View attachment 1672452
> 
> View attachment 1672453
> 
> View attachment 1672454
> 
> View attachment 1672455
> 
> View attachment 1672456
> 
> View attachment 1672457
> 
> View attachment 1672458
> 
> View attachment 1672459
> 
> View attachment 1672460
> 
> View attachment 1672461
> 
> View attachment 1672462
> 
> View attachment 1672463
> 
> View attachment 1672464
> 
> View attachment 1672465
> 
> View attachment 1672466
> 
> View attachment 1672467
> 
> View attachment 1672468
> 
> View attachment 1672469



I think I had icicles on my eyebrows when I went over the bridge


----------



## ian

fordmike65 said:


> So glad we decided to go at the last minute! We always have a great time, see lots of familiar faces and make new friends. The gloomy weather was more than welcome coming from the triple digits of the LA area, so it was a perfect day for a ride. Thank you @slick and all you do to make these memorable rides possible. I was bummed that a few of our bike friends from the bay area couldn't make it, but hoping to ride with them again soon. See you next year!
> 
> View attachment 1672423
> 
> View attachment 1672424
> 
> View attachment 1672425
> 
> View attachment 1672426
> 
> View attachment 1672427
> 
> View attachment 1672428
> 
> View attachment 1672430
> 
> View attachment 1672431
> 
> View attachment 1672432
> 
> View attachment 1672433
> 
> View attachment 1672434
> 
> View attachment 1672435
> 
> View attachment 1672436
> 
> View attachment 1672437
> 
> View attachment 1672438
> 
> View attachment 1672439
> 
> View attachment 1672440
> 
> View attachment 1672441
> 
> View attachment 1672442



Wow! Quite a nice ride turnout. Great to see all that Rolling American iron!


----------



## slick

My stunt double @sccruiser showed up for the ride. After the ride we stopped at Radhaus, a German brewhouse and restaurant where I had a little 1 liter beer. Friends crossing the Golden Gate in very wet conditions but that didn't steer them away. We ride no matter what. One more shot of Reds Java House where we meet up at the beginning of the ride. Reds was built in 1929 and was named Franco's Lunch at the time. In 1955 it was bought out by two brothers and renamed Reds. And as they say, the rest is history. See everyone next year.


----------



## Eddie_Boy

My friend Edwin, not a CABE member, who joined us on Saturday, shared a few images with my wife and me.  Forwarding and sharing here.  Enjoy.












































































Edwin joined us for his first vintage bicycle gathering on the '21 SF Ride last year.  He enjoyed seeing all the vintage rides, he picked up this Elgin from me last year.


----------



## kreika

Zoom in on this tire to see some vintage. Check near the low part of the tire near the rim. Sewn together!  🤩


----------



## Nashman

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 1671878
> 
> View attachment 1671879
> 
> View attachment 1671880
> 
> View attachment 1671881
> 
> View attachment 1671882
> 
> View attachment 1671883
> 
> View attachment 1671884
> 
> View attachment 1671885
> 
> View attachment 1671886
> 
> View attachment 1671887



Looks Fantastic!  Thanks for all the great shots. Well done Slick!!


----------

